# Heddon rattlin spook



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Back to back casts over some submerged rocks. My posts about questions with the mods on the spook... Mo if you come across this thanks for telling me about the one that was a buck more. Amazing hooks and split rings. Picked it up today and this is what I get.














Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Way ta go Rasper! An extra buck well spent!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

mo65 said:


> Way ta go Rasper! An extra buck well spent!


Yes it was I need to find somewhere with more colors/patterns they only had foxy shad.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice job Justin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

mischif said:


> Nice job Justin!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks josglh

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

